# Virtual Pool 4



## Richtschütze (30. November 2012)

Hallo,
spielt von euch jemand dieses Pool Spiel? Es ist das realistischste was es in Sachen Pool Sim auf dem Markt gibt. Hier ein paar Bilder und links..
Facebook
Home
Celeris Forums • Index page
Virtual Pool 4 - YouTube
Virtual Pool 4 Product | Virtual Pool 4 DEMO

Neuer Trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAxACAt6m8g

Virtual Pool 4 bei Steam kaufen: http://store.steampowered.com/app/336150/

How to play VP4: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8iqu5kFQ8k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BT19f0WW5b8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWPwaU5iLpc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kk8AHAbTs5k


----------



## AchtBit (15. Februar 2013)

Computer Pool ist niemals realistisch und wird es auch niemals sein.  

Grund : 

Das Können ist nicht durch optisches Maßnehmen definiert, sondern primär, durch die Präzision der Queue Führung und sekundär, durch das Gefühl für die benötigte Stoßkraft. 

VP4 ist für Online ausgelegt, was mir nicht so taugt. Hab das Vp3, das reicht. Und das neue Internation Snooker(hat aber auch 9er und 8er Pool Tables) hab ich auch. Das ist ähnlich wie das Vp3 vom Gamplay, also Carrier, LAN, Hot Seat und Online. Grafisch ists mit VP4 zu vergleichen. Hier mal 2 Screens.


----------



## Richtschütze (28. Juli 2013)

Welche Computerspielsimulationen sind realistisch? 
Mit hilfslinien, hehe. Ist ja wie eine Rennsimulation mit allen Fahrhilfen 
Ne mal im ernst, ist denn niemand hier der etwas Poolbegeistert ist?
Der online modus ist gerade im betatest und soll noch dieses Jahr erscheinen. VP4 ist nicht nur für online ausgelegt, es gibt haufenweise offline career games und die ki ist sehr stark..
Das International Snooker (deine Bilder AchtBit) kommt an die Grafik von VP4 nicht ganz heran aber ebenfalls grafisch sehr gut.
Hier online betatests ---> virtual pool 4 online - YouTube


----------



## keinnick (28. Juli 2013)

Ich spiel lieber auf nem echten Tisch... sonst fehlt irgendwie was. Aber sieht interessant aus


----------



## Richtschütze (28. Juli 2013)

Jo klar spiel auch lieber auf dem richtigen Tisch.. aber wenn der mal nicht da ist dann VP4.

Demo link hinzugefügt erster post..


----------



## Richtschütze (6. Januar 2014)

Wollt mal gern ein bisschen pushen und ein nettes video verlinken: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5qoPgyp86WM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AchtBit (7. Januar 2014)

Ich könnte VP4 schon mitzocken aber es ist, nach über 10 Jahren Virtual Pool Monopol, nun nicht mehr die "beste Pool Sim. für PC". Der neue King ist 'Pool Nation'  Es hat bei weitem nicht die Massen an Features wie vp4, zudem ist man momentan auch noch auf 'Pool Table Varianten only', reduziert und die Menüsteuerung ist ein Alptraum schlimmer wie das NFS Shift 2 Menü. Die Basis jedoch macht das alles wett. Die Table Geometrie reflektiert nicht nur, Cue Tip Positionierung und Prallwinkel in Abhängigkeit zur Stoßkraft realistisch, sondern differenziert dabei auch noch, je in 3 Zonen, zwischen Lang - und Kurz Banden inkl. Mitteltaschen Bandenecken. Damit ist das, die bisher realste Pool Simulation, die ich kenn. 

Sieht man mal davon ab, dass die Verpackung echt Kacke ist und auf dem ersten Blick daher eher abschreckend wirkt, kann ich nur jedem Pool Sim Fan raten trotzdem die 7.95€ auf Steam für die Sim auszugeben. Wenn man die Kanten in der Handhabung mal überwunden hat, dann erkennt man sehr schnell den Rohdiamant im Gameplay.       

Ich würds gern mal online zocken aber das ist keine alte uaS zu finden.  Hoffentlich wird der angekündigte Snooker DLC nicht gecancled, weil da nie eine alte uaS online ist. Wär schod.


P.S. ja das ISnooker kann auch so, VP4 nicht das Wasser reichen.




keinnick schrieb:


> Ich spiel lieber auf nem echten Tisch... sonst  fehlt irgendwie was.



im allgemeinen sinds zw. 18-19 Oz. die beim vírtuellen Pool fehlen. In meinem Fall waren es 17,5 Oz.


----------



## Richtschütze (19. Februar 2014)

Der online Modus ist erschienen. Endlich !!!


----------



## Psychopath (19. Februar 2014)

Schliesse mich AchtBit an....

wenn ich realistisch Billarden will...geh ich in die Spielhalle


----------



## Richtschütze (24. Februar 2014)

Schon richtig.  Vereinsspieler, Pool Veteranen (VP player & ex caroom player) und Bundesligaspieler schwören auf dieses Game . Mag kein Fanboy raushängen lassen aber diese Billard sim ist das geilste was es gibt auf dem Markt derzeit. Auch der onlinemodus macht süchtig.

Gruß.


----------



## Richtschütze (22. April 2015)

Virtual Pool 4 hat grünes Licht bei Steam bekommen und es ist eine MAC Version des Spiels erschienen.
Auch sehr hohe Bildschirmauflösungen werden unterstützt - es ist alles gut anpassbar.

Soweit erstmal das neueste.


----------



## Richtschütze (11. Mai 2015)

Heute gegen 18:00 Uhr (11.05.2015) erscheint Virtual Pool 4 auf Steam. Schaut doch mal rein.
Virtual Pool 4 on Steam


----------



## Richtschütze (27. Mai 2015)

Hinzugefügt zum ersten Post:

- neuer VP4 Trailer
- How to play VP4 Videos
- Steam Link


----------

